# Chocolate apricot balls



## kleenex (Jan 26, 2011)

Recipe: Chocolate apricot balls - chicagotribune.com

Chocolate and apricots, Chocolate and apricots!!!


----------



## Lorrae (Jan 26, 2011)

Mmmmm... this actually sounds very good!  Incredibly difficult though for that teeny-tiny dessert result, lol!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 26, 2011)

Did you say Chocolate and Apricots?!!!  This definitely sounds yummy!

Barbara


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 26, 2011)

Man, and I just cooked up the last of a big batch of apricots a couple of days ago.  Oh well, maybe I'll get some more on Saturday.  That looks so good.


----------

